# Armour Skids or urethane?



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm wanting to upgrade the skid shoes on my new Ariens, and the Armour skids get good reviews. I also see posts from people here having made their own from urethane cutting board material. Just wondering what the differences are besides cost. I have fabrication capabilities so that's not an issue.

Also considering ordering a small sheet of UHMW Polyethelene from McMaster. Might wear better than cutting boards...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Dave, I fabricated mine from industrial nylon and could not be happier with them. They are 3/4" thick. See if you have an industrial material supplier in your area. They often have "drops or odds" bins where the materials are sold by weight. You can get some really good deals. My cost was about $5.00 and I got enough material to make 4 skids.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave..I put the Armour Skids on my Ariens,very happy with them


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

... My avatar...
Homemade. Free. Mfd from HDPE. Very happy with them. 
Not by any means showy or exact but they do a real nice job and no rust marks on floor. Extra length lets you get over everything w/o hitting. Another thing is, they can be flipped. I just never bothered cutting the opposite angle on them. Get to it when they wear down.
UHMW will wear better than HDPE. but when it's free the choice becomes easier.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wouldn't some of the solid surface counter tops like corian also work for skids ? If so , look for local places and buy the sink cut outs


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have micah II skids on my powershift and armor skids on all other two stage snowblowers and I'm happy with both


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Dave..I put the Armour Skids on my Ariens,very happy with them


Is that on the SHO? What is the slot spacing? What is the benefit of these over the ones that came with machine...is the difference noticeable? 

thanks


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I made my skids out of 1" uhmw polyethylene and they work very. Uhmw is self lubricating and has very good wear characteristics.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> Is that on the SHO? What is the slot spacing? What is the benefit of these over the ones that came with machine...is the difference noticeable?
> 
> thanks


 I'm not vmaxed , but ...
For me the longer length helps the bucket and scraper bar ride up over the high and low spots on my driveway and road without scooping up gravel. Also they float better when the ground under the snow is not froze up and is soft. Some folks have had issues with the stock skids digging in on one side or the other and the auto turn wanting to head that direction. 

Slots are 3" centers , 2 sets of the shims .

On my unwaxed garage floor


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> I'm not vmaxed , but ...
> For me the longer length helps the bucket and scraper bar ride up over the high and low spots on my driveway and road without scooping up gravel. Also they float better when the ground under the snow is not froze up and is soft. Some folks have had issues with the stock skids digging in on one side or the other and the auto turn wanting to head that direction.
> 
> Slots are 3" centers , 2 sets of the shims


Thanks for commenting. 

Do the Armor skids come with 2 sets of shims?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope they are extra , not everyone needs them. 
If you use the link from here to contact him , mention that you found his product here on snowblowerforum and want to buy but don't want to pay the extra shipping costs for the shims .

I used the contact link at _[email protected] . 
_


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> Nope they are extra , not everyone needs them.
> If you use the link from here to contact him , mention that you found his product here on snowblowerforum and want to buy but don't want to pay the extra shipping costs for the shims .
> 
> I used the contact link at _[email protected] .
> _


Thanks!


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I put a pair of Armor Skids on my Honda 1132... they seem to work well... the blower floats better and doesn't get hung up nearly as much. I hate hitting uneven concrete and these do help there.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmm, I might give these a try. cheaper than the non-skid Ariens ones.
anyone know which ones fit mine?

should I be getting one based on the '932' model number?
these are the ones I'm supposed to get normally - 02483859


----------

